
SourceForge Down from DDoS Event - anon35
https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops/status/1188311653726580736
======
jschlesser
Shrug? I can’t remember the last time I needed source forge. What is there and
why is it important to preserve that business model? I’m genuinely curious.

